# iPad et synchronisation linux



## vassas (21 Février 2011)

Voila je suis passé il y a peu de temps sur ubuntu ( au revoir Vista pourri  ) un seul problème néanmoins, impossible de synchroniser sans iTunes --' et pas d'itunes pour Linux! 
A l'aide !!!!!! :rateau:
Merci d'avance !


----------

